# Competition Pork Butt



## ddog27 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am part of a BBQ team for a contest in September. My assignment on the team is to cook the pork butt for the contest. I have cooked many pork butts for family and friends. My question is what do you guys do differently to your pork butts when you are cooking for a contest. Any tips or recipes you are willing to share?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2006)

Sometimes, depending on who the judges are, I'll oversmoke slightly just
to make sure they can taste and distinguish the smoke.  I also inject.
I truly believe that you rub sauce and choice of smoke woods need to
all work together.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sometimes, depending on who the judges are, I'll oversmoke slightly just
> to make sure they can taste and distinguish the smoke.  I also inject.
> I truly believe that you rub sauce and choice of smoke woods need to
> all work together.


Care to share with what you inject it with?


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a szecret szauce.     LOL  :-$ 
 :-$  :-#  [-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah I did the Lilly in the spring.  Did my own in the fall, but it had vinegar
and it may have made the meat too mushy.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ask Uncle Bubba!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 21, 2006)

I inject in comps as well.  My scores got better when I did.  I use the Lilly's injection sauce as well.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 21, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I inject in comps as well.  My scores got better when I did.  I use the Lilly's injection sauce as well.



Does that mean if you win, Chris Lilly won for you?  Make your own boy!  8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 21, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful.  Careful.  Careful.[/quote:2jplejr5]

I tried to make a girl one time.  It's harder to keep the parts connected than you would think.  8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wdroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to make a girl one time.  It's harder to keep the parts connected than you would think.  8-[[/quote:1lbrxgo1]
Do we want to know were you got the parts from?


----------



## Finney (Jul 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we want to know were you got the parts from?[/quote:1g3luqg3]

Ummm.  :-k  They were just...  you know.... 
I found them.  :^o 
They followed me home.  :^o 
I won them in a raffle.  :^o 
I guy at work gave them to me.  :^o 

.......................................... 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm.  :-k  They were just...  you know.... 
I found them.  :^o 
They followed me home.  :^o 
I won them in a raffle.  :^o 
I guy at work gave them to me.  :^o 

.......................................... 8-[[/quote:1bx9fh94]
 :lmao:  Tell 'em the truth Finbundy 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm.  :-k  They were just...  you know.... 
I found them.  :^o 
They followed me home.  :^o 
I won them in a raffle.  :^o 
I guy at work gave them to me.  :^o 

.......................................... 8-[[/quote:3m76qipa]
 :lmao:  Tell 'em the truth Finbundy 8-[[/quote:3m76qipa]

He gets them anyway he can!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's the lilly recipe for anyone wanting it;

INGREDIENTS 

3/4 cup apple, juice 
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/4 cup salt 
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 22, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> The injection marinade needs to be co-ordinated with the rub. What rub is used with it?



I would incorporate the injection with the rub you are using for your pork....


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 22, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> The injection marinade needs to be co-ordinated with the rub. What rub is used with it?



You're thinking this way to hard.

The injection is super simple.  Look at the ingredients.  Anything you put together will go with that mix.  I like to go with the KISS methods.  In fact as a rule I use Sam's Garlic Pepper Blend on most of my larger pork cuts.


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jul 22, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 22, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":3lpfhsas][quote="Burnt Food Dude":3lpfhsas]The injection marinade needs to be co-ordinated with the rub. What rub is used with it?



You're thinking this way to hard.

The injection is super simple.  Look at the ingredients.  Anything you put together will go with that mix.  I like to go with the *KISS* methods.  In fact as a rule I use Sam's Garlic Pepper Blend on most of my larger pork cuts.


Good Q!

Jack[/quote:3lpfhsas]

The *KISS* method works for most people. I'm a rocket scientist you know. Why do something simple when you can do it the hard way?[/quote:3lpfhsas]

No kidding, cliff h. is proof of that......


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wdroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 22, 2006)

It is a nice needle.  I really like the fact that it is small enough to break down and put into my tool box.  However,  if anybody wants to contribute to the general fund...this is the bad boy I want.

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/prod ... 5baaa31c52


All I gotta do is talk Mary into it.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jul 22, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> It is a nice needle.  I really like the fact that it is small enough to break down and put into my tool box.  However,  if anybody wants to contribute to the general fund...this is the bad boy I want.
> 
> http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/prod ... 5baaa31c52
> 
> ...


Just tell her she can use it when you're not at home.    :lmao:


----------

